# Pondovac 4 spare Vacuum bags...



## curefan (22 Oct 2012)

Hi,
Anyone know where you can buy spare debris collection bags for the Pondovac 4 online???

Cheers, Dave.


----------



## martin-green (22 Oct 2012)

First one up on google is HERE

Failing that you could always ask Oase


----------

